# Voler Clothes



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all,

None of my local shops carry a lot in the way of road kit so I've started looking online. I like some of Voler's stuff and am hoping those who've tried their jerseys and bibs can let me know what the quality is like!

cheers, wagg


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Voler has some nice quality attire for the price. I believe their still based out of Grover Beach, Calif.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree. The higher the priced line, the better the quality of the pads and fabrics. Regardless of price, all are well made. I have some Voler jerseys that are probably 10 years old that I wear regularly and they still look and fit well.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Voler does the kit for the racing club I belong to. It's good stuff- fits well (always a concern for me as I'm tall and thin) and wears well.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Voler makes good stuff. Package comes with a postage paid return package in case something doesn't fit. Returns are super easy if something doesn't fit.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

wagg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> None of my local shops carry a lot in the way of road kit so I've started looking online. I like some of Voler's stuff and am hoping those who've tried their jerseys and bibs can let me know what the quality is like!
> 
> cheers, wagg


The Elastic Interface Technology Comp HP pad used in their Black Label shorts/bibs is great - it incorporates high density foam which you don't sink into leading to pressure on your pudendal nerve and other soft tissue. I'll definitely buy another pair of those.









They make flat seamed garments which are slightly more comfortable.

They sell produced to order jerseys in XS (33-35" chest, 26-29" waist) to the general public.

At least some of the jersey pockets are shallow. Some construction details are odd; for instance I have a jersey where the stitching doesn't expand as much as the material and is tight with T-rex arms:









The return policy is no-questions-asked with postage paid; so if something doesn't work for you that's not a big deal.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I got a kit from them this past spring and have to say that they've become my favorite of what I own. It is well made, fits me, and the padding isn't too much of a sponge, but def there in the right places. I've been pleased.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I have Black Label bibs that I use on all my longer rides (over about 50 miles). Great bibs and value. I also have one non Black Label jersey and my wife has two. Got them on sale at a great price. We're happy with the quality and the large rear pockets.


----------



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses, I'm placing an order for some jerseys and bibs


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

My team used Voler for quite a few years. I was very happy with the quality.

They switched to Pactimo, and I don't care for the fit.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Voler made the jersey for my former club. Best quality jersey I own. Unfortunately club fit is loose on me now. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats on the size change......I have some Voler jerseys that fit me the same way. I'd much rather buy new jerseys than need my old ones again.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a few of their jerseys and bibs. I'm between sizes, so they don't fit perfect, but I'm very pleased with them just the same. Buy with confidence, they have a good return policy if it turns out they aren't want you wanted.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

been looking for some bibs and thanks to these responses, just ordered me some. oh and this too.



> To be sure you are properly outfitted, we're offering 10% off on all orders under $200 and 20% off on orders over $200* including sale and semi custom items. Let Freedom Ride!
> 
> *Enter promo code FREEDOM during checkout, discount appears as an order level discount during the second checkout step. Promotion valid until 7/7/2015. Sorry, discount does not apply to full custom orders and does not stack with other promotions.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Voler makes good stuff. I always try to snag their high end bibs when they hit sales. Very durable, and very comfy.

Pay attention to the posted fitting on each item's entry.


----------

